# Took DVC tour recently



## tlwmkw (Feb 20, 2013)

Just back from WDW (was there over Presidents Weekend for a conference at the Contemporary) and took the DVC tour while there.  It was similar to the Marriott tours we have been on in the past- fairly low pressure and really just presented the product.  Got instant fast passes for our trouble.

The DVC guy said that BLT is all sold out but they still have "small inventory"- sounded like a contradiction to me but that was what he said (to me either you are sold out or you aren't).  The price for BLT was $170 a point with no incentives.  The Timeshare store has these points at $90 asking so I wasn't too impressed with the price.  

He was really pushing AKV which we aren't interested in because of the remote location.  That was $140 a point and since we weren't interested he didn't go into the incentives (though I think there are some if you are buying).  We asked about the Grand Floridian Villas which are almost under roof.  The building sits between the Grand Floridian and the wedding chapel- it may block the view from the chapel somewhat I think.  He knew nothing about these new units other than that there will only be 147 of them and they already have tons of interest despite no prices, floorplans, mock-ups, or maintenance fees and are probably going to sell out the first day that they are available.  He indicated that the villas will only be available to owners at that specific resort since they will be so few and so desirable.  If BLT is 170 a point then I'm sure Grand Floridian will be even higher so I wonder how strong that interest will be once it is announced.  Liked the units at BLT- especially after all being crammed into a hotel for the week.

We are interested in DVC but not at the retail prices- wouldn't use them for the cruises or the hotel stays so the re-sales are what we are interested in.  I know that DVC is starting to exclude re-sales from some of the extras that retail purchasers get- does anyone know what they are doing about this now?

tlwmkw


----------



## chalee94 (Feb 20, 2013)

tlwmkw said:


> The DVC guy said that BLT is all sold out but they still have "small inventory"- sounded like a contradiction to me but that was what he said (to me either you are sold out or you aren't).



DVC is constantly reacquiring inventory of ALL of the sold-out resorts through foreclosures (and sometimes ROFR), so yeah, they have a small inventory of old key west, beach club or BLT pts if you are interested… “sold out” or not…  



tlwmkw said:


> He knew nothing about these new units other than that there will only be 147 of them and they already have tons of interest despite no prices, floorplans, mock-ups, or maintenance fees and are probably going to sell out the first day that they are available.



I would laugh in his face at this one…



tlwmkw said:


> He indicated that the villas will only be available to owners at that specific resort since they will be so few and so desirable.



Riiiiiiight.



tlwmkw said:


> If BLT is 170 a point then I'm sure Grand Floridian will be even higher so I wonder how strong that interest will be once it is announced.


Me, too.

Pricing will mean that points will be available for at least a year or two…no problem.



tlwmkw said:


> We are interested in DVC but not at the retail prices- wouldn't use them for the cruises or the hotel stays so the re-sales are what we are interested in.  I know that DVC is starting to exclude re-sales from some of the extras that retail purchasers get- does anyone know what they are doing about this now?



Resale purchasers lose the ability to trade outside the system to some extent.  No Disney hotels like the Poly or Port Orleans and no Disney cruises.  Of course, those trades are very expensive in the first place, so no real value is lost.

Resale purchasers can still exchange out through RCI or for certain Club Cordial or Club Intrawest trades.  Better value is to rent your pts for cash, though.


----------



## presley (Feb 20, 2013)

tlwmkw said:


> We are interested in DVC but not at the retail prices- wouldn't use them for the cruises or the hotel stays so the re-sales are what we are interested in.  I know that DVC is starting to exclude re-sales from some of the extras that retail purchasers get- does anyone know what they are doing about this now?



Right now, resale contracts are excluded from using points for trading into the Disney collection.  The Disney collection includes the Disney Hotels and cruises.  When looking at point cost vs. paying cash for the hotels and cruises, it is not worth using points.  No loss there.

Resale points can still be used for any DVC resort and for trading into RCI.  DVC is expensive, even resale.  So, the best use is for DVC resorts only.  Of course, if you have points that are going to expire, you'd use them any way that you could.  However, if you are certain that you want DVC resorts, I think buying resale, at the main resort that you want to use, is the way to go.


----------



## tlwmkw (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks presley and chalee for your responses.  We would probably buy at BLT because we love to stay on Disney property and the location there is really a big selling point.  We stayed at the Animal Kingdom in the past and it was so remote that we found it hard to get anywhere using Disney transport and ended up using taxis a few times late at night.  Now just have to pull the trigger and do it.

tlwmkw


----------



## Janette (Feb 21, 2013)

We bought through the resale market and have always gotten the resort we wanted. We are staying at BLT in April with our daughter's family. It will be our second trip there. It is nice if you are spending lots of time at MK. We like the Epcot resorts because of their proximity to the two parks. We walk between Hollywood and Epcot. OKW is our favorite as we like to walk to Downtown Disney and we like the size of the units. Saratoga Springs is also fun in that we like to have a unit looking at the lights of DTD. Buy the cheapest points with points already banked. You can stay any place.


----------



## tlwmkw (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks for the information Janette.  I was concerned about the buy where you want to stay (which is really a TUG mantra) so was thinking we should only look at those resorts that we would want to stay frequently (especially with DVC changing the rules for resales).  How easy or difficult is it to get into another resort at seven months if your dates aren't very flexible?  That is really my main worry about the DVC points.

Thanks, tlwmkw


----------



## Janette (Feb 21, 2013)

We haven't had any problems but we haven't gone in peak times. Maine has late spring break so we aren't going until April 11. We have been in March, June, May, July and haven't had a problem. I originally had Sat-Sat at BLT and daughter found out school was out that Fri so I changed to Thur-Thur two weeks ago. I have a two bedroom and a studio(Grandma and Grandpa can escape). We also stayed at Vero Beach when we needed a night between other timeshares on the coast. We have stayed at HHI to use up left over points since we are 13 miles away. Last year we got a last minute exchange into HHI with another RCI property we have for a good exchange rate. We have never been unhappy with Disney.


----------



## chalee94 (Feb 21, 2013)

tlwmkw said:


> How easy or difficult is it to get into another resort at seven months if your dates aren't very flexible?



depends a bit on exactly how picky you are and when you try to book.  trying to book at exactly the 7 month window (in the early morning) can be a bit different than trying to book later at 5-6 months out.

i am happy to stay at OKW, so i book there at 10-11 months out and try to change at exactly 7 months out.  i have been able to try BLT-lake view and AKV-value studios in addition to OKW and SSR.  i have been locked out trying for BWV-standard view and AKV-value studios on other occasions (tried to book at 7 months out -waitlisted - but still never had the rooms open up.)

but if i had been willing to book BWV-preferred view or AKV-savanna view, i probably would have gotten something... the value options can sometimes be tougher.  

if you absolutely have to stay at a specific resort or you won't be happy - i'd buy in there AND book at 11 months out.  DVC very rarely disappoints with that plan.

if you're happy just to stay onsite, owning SSR is a great option...if you don't do wdw every year, maybe trying to find a strong RCI trader would be an even better option.

DVC is a little odd in that the period from november to new year's is extremely popular...even during periods when disney park traffic is down a bit.  so it can depend on when you are traveling also.


----------



## MichaelColey (Feb 22, 2013)

I think the studios are much harder to get at 7 months than the larger units.

I would be very surprised if Grand Floridian is restricted from other DVC owners.  I think it'll be very popular, and hard to get in at 7 months, but I do think it'll be available.

Grand Californian only has 50 units (and it's the ONLY DVC in California), and other DVC owners can still get in.


----------



## bnoble (Feb 22, 2013)

> Pricing will mean that points will be available for at least a year or two…no problem.


And, that's how it should be priced. Too low, and they'd be leaving money on the table.


----------



## blondietink (Feb 24, 2013)

We have never had a problem getting a resort we wanted at the 7 month window.  Example:  BCV at Easter/spring break and October, BWV in October, OKW in December, AKV in the summer, etc.  Our most recent reservation was Aulani in September.


----------



## toxicesq (Mar 2, 2013)

Actually, it is difficult for non-owners to get into the villas at Grand Californian.  It's my understanding that that is why they've made the hotel available once again for points.  It had not been available right after the villas were completed.


----------



## MichaelColey (Mar 3, 2013)

I seem to recall some posts where people claimed it was difficult, and a DVC member posted a fairly extensive list of dates less than 7 months out that were available.  Less availability for weekends and some unit types, if I recall correctly, but it seems like it was fairly surprising at how much availiability there was.

It's tough to get through RCI, too, but can be done with a long-term search with a lot of flexibility.  We got a 2BR unit once, and planned a vacation around it.

VGC is an awesome place to stay.


----------



## icydog (Mar 4, 2013)

blondietink said:


> We have never had a problem getting a resort we wanted at the 7 month window.  Example:  BCV at Easter/spring break and October, BWV in October, OKW in December, AKV in the summer, etc.  Our most recent reservation was Aulani in September.



AKV is easy to get at 7 months 
OKW is easy to get at 7 months

BCV might be available at 7 months for some seasons but I am floored you got Easter at 7 months

BWV  might be available at 7 months even during Food and Wine

AUL I have no feeling since I don't want to waste my points. I go to the Marriott Ko Olina down the street which is much much nicer.


----------



## blondietink (Mar 4, 2013)

In all the previous reservations I quoted, I had my choice of each and every resort when I called at 7 months.  Might not have been the view or category I wanted, by everything was available including VWL and BLT (since it opened).  I have been able to get BCV's twice during spring break/Easter and once during F&WF.  I do believe once when I called for an August reservation, VWL only had a 2 bedroom available and I wanted a studio or one bedroom.  

Don't have Mariott points, only Starwood or Disney, so would not stay at the Mariott unless I could not find anything else with my points.  I have heard, however, that they have great Mai Tai's at a great price during happy hour, we will try them out!


----------



## frank808 (Mar 12, 2013)

blondietink said:


> In all the previous reservations I quoted, I had my choice of each and every resort when I called at 7 months.  Might not have been the view or category I wanted, by everything was available including VWL and BLT (since it opened).  I have been able to get BCV's twice during spring break/Easter and once during F&WF.  I do believe once when I called for an August reservation, VWL only had a 2 bedroom available and I wanted a studio or one bedroom.
> 
> Don't have Mariott points, only Starwood or Disney, so would not stay at the Mariott unless I could not find anything else with my points.  I have heard, however, that they have great Mai Tai's at a great price during happy hour, we will try them out!



Mia Tais at happy hour at MKO are about $8.  Not the cheapest.


----------



## blondietink (Mar 13, 2013)

frank808 said:


> Mia Tais at happy hour at MKO are about $8.  Not the cheapest.



I meant Mai Tai at the Marriott next to Aulanin Hawaii. I have heard they are $5.00 during Happy Hour.


----------

